# Poor, Poor Braxton



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

As a result of not getting to go on vacation with mama, Braxton grew a big ugly wart right on his cute little face while I was gone. 









Poor, poor boy.
I still think he's a handsome little man, wart and all. all 60+lbs of him.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Braxton will always be handsome!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! He is so stinkin cute! You must have missed him like crazy. I can tell he is feeling nice and relaxed now that you are home.

Is there anything you can do for the wart?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> Is there anything you can do for the wart?


I just give him some vitamin C to boost his immune system a little bit and it will go away. A couple of my other dogs have gotten them too, can't remember which LOL, and that's what I did, and sprayed some Ox-E-Drop solution on it once a day. Puppy warts are pretty harmless- just ugly. Usually they are INSIDE the mouth, and not right on the face. Poor mama's boy. lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

betcha if you take him to lake powell next year it will go away 

i've read about vitamin c and dogs with warts......he'll be fine, poor baby....

i think he's still very handsome


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't see well enough to tell, is this actually a wart or just a puppy zit? Deuce had a pile of puppy zits when he was little. Braxton is still super cute!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Tamara said:


> Can't see well enough to tell, is this actually a wart or just a puppy zit? Deuce had a pile of puppy zits when he was little. Braxton is still super cute!


It's a wart, for sure.... right on the left side of his muzzle, you can't see it in the second pic. 

re- I thought you might say something like that. LOL. I am taking Braxton out on Utah Lake next Friday for an afternoon, maybe that will help shrink the wart! LOL


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

That's odd, I've never had a dog get a wart other than old dog warts. I say still a major cutie


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> It's a wart, for sure.... right on the left side of his muzzle, you can't see it in the second pic.
> 
> re- I thought you might say something like that. LOL. I am taking Braxton out on Utah Lake next Friday for an afternoon, maybe that will help shrink the wart! LOL


LOL...you know that dog has a path right to my heart


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Don't tell Zailey or Annie, but he's growing on me a lot!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww poor picked on guy. He's still a handsome boy though


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

Riley had one of those warts when she was about 18months. it got huge and eventually fell off. 

poor handsome boy, he still has the most velvety, adorable face ever :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

He's hard not to love. He's the most mellow affectionate animal on the face of the planet. 

meggles: *gasp* I'm telling Zailey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish, SO bad, this picture could have turned out clear before they moved. It would have been such a funny picture, but it's so blurry.








The look on Annie's face... was priceless. It was in true Braxton fashion.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What 'er you talking about? He looks like Cindy Crawford! It's a beauty mark! :tongue:

Holy moly has he GROWN!!! Such a handsome little pre-teen! :wink:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't forget that old saying about "loving someone/something warts and all! <LOL> He is SO cute.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

okay.... I've never really been a huge fan of brindles before but OMG I NEED ONE NOW! Such a sweet and precious face!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Akasha had a bad wart infection when she was about his age. Less than a week on high vitamin C dose and they were gone. He will be back to his handsome self in no time!


----------

